# Hand Surgery HELP! - RASL procedure



## annr420 (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what the CPT code is for RASL (reduction-association scapholunate)???? Dx: "capitolunate disassociation of left wrist". Is there any such thing as a "modified" RASL? If not, should I  add  mod 52 to the procedure code, whatever it may be? Apparently this is an arthroscopic procedure..


----------



## mbort (Oct 3, 2008)

this is kind of hard to assist with without the op note, but look at 29847???


----------



## annr420 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Thank You!*

Thanks, based on the op report, I think your answer is right on! Do you know where I might be able to get reference material specific to coding for Hand Surgery?


----------

